# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bypass...

## sally01

hallo,,,
ik ga een bypass laten doen ...
heeft iemand meer ervaring hiermee...?
prijzen , hoelang vanaf de eerste afspraak tot operatie,,,
eigenlijk alles ...  :Smile: 

groetjes

----------


## fyjack

je moet een bijpas laten doen
alleen jammer dat het moet 
was men er op tyd bij dan had het ook een stend kunnen zijn 
maar oke het is geen pretje maar als je het achter de rug heb 
gaat het wel 
wel heb je veel pillen die je moet slikken maar daar kom je wel over heen
een vriend van mij heeft het laten doen in singapore maar toen was het nog
het open maken van je borstkast maar dat hoeft nu niet meer 
de dokter kunnen er nu bij va de aders wat veel beter is en je minder pijn heb
en geen lidteken meer ziet anders wel 
ik maak je niet bang maar je wil weten wat er gaat gebeuren
mijn vriend heeft het nu 6 jaar geleden moeten doen omdat men er telaat 
mee was dat hij het aan zijn hart had ja wel een dokter uit nederland 
maar gelukkig zijn er nu betere dokters en is het nu tedoen
wat ik niet wens hoor maar als het moet dan moet het je kan niet anders 
wat je wel heb is dat je snel moe zal zijn maar dan moet je in beweging blijven dus lopen 
maar normaal dus niet hard je leven verandert wel 
maar ook daar kom je over heen 
hoop niet dat je rookt want na de behandeling heb je meer lucht 
wat goed voor je is je voeld je dat ook goed in je vel zitten
je vraagt om prijzen wel er is geen prijs voor je leven 
als je denkt aan geld is je leven je niet meer waard
maar oke de prijs in het begin was rond de 35.000 duizend dollar singapore dollar
de tijd van hoe lang het kan duren is snel tot zeer snel
want een bijpas is nood zaak nummer 1
maar binnen drie dagen is het gebeurt
en binnen twee weken sta je weer buiten 
ook hoef je er niet meer zo bang voor tezijn de dokters hebben het al meer gedaan hoor 
weet niet hoe oud je bent en of je aan sport doe 
maar ook dat speelt een rol bij het herstel
maar je bent opgewekt dat zie ik aan je vraag 
blijf dat ook dan horen we hoe het is gegaan met je

----------

